# Anyone riding on KSport coilovers?



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone riding on these KSport coilovers?

http://ksportusa.com/products/coilovers/kontrol-pro

For the price and the features, seems to make sense to buy these instead of buying replacement struts and shocks with lowering springs.

Any thoughts or opinions?

Edit: And I should add that I drive around 2000 miles per month so on the road a lot. That's why these adjustable shocks are attractive to me. Just wondering about the ride quality. These are the only coilovers that I have saw that state the spring rates for front and rear. Are these higher or lower spring rates that factory coils?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

racerCC47 said:


> Anyone riding on these KSport coilovers?
> 
> http://ksportusa.com/products/coilovers/kontrol-pro
> 
> ...


Not taking this out on you, but I will never understand why people end up looking at off-brand generic coilovers when a quality brand name coilover with forum reviews, etc. is within dollars of the same price. :screwy:

This might get me some flak but Coilovers SHOULD BE expensive if you want them to work right (read: even as well as stock). These for $1000 is no bargain with all the well reviewed options for our cars.

From their site the spring rates are 9kg/mm (~500lbs/in) front and 6 kg/mm (~335lbs/in) rear. That's much higher than stock, and higher than most well known coilovers as well. Additionally, generic coilovers typically offer very little "real" damping adjustment over their 36 click range. Plus, you'll never actively adjust them anyway! These would be extremely firm, harsh, and probably never what you'd want unless you were racing.

If comfort/ride quality is even remotely important, it ALMOST never makes sense to buy coilovers over a strut and spring combo. The main purpose of a coilover is adjustable ride height (sometimes beyond what is allowable/optimal for some suspension components) and the ability to corner weight solely for improved handling.

I say it ALMOST never makes sense to buy coilovers for comfort because there are a few exceptions out there. If your goal for lowering your car is more than a strut and coil combo will offer see: Koni, KW Street Comfort, HPA SHS, and I'm definitely missing a few.

Bottom line: If you don't want to lower more than 1" and want ride quality stick with struts and coils. If you want to lower more than that and still want ride quality, look into a few brands I've mentioned.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

flipflp said:


> Not taking this out on you, but I will never understand why people end up looking at off-brand generic coilovers when a quality brand name coilover with forum reviews, etc. is within dollars of the same price. :screwy:
> 
> This might get me some flak but Coilovers SHOULD BE expensive if you want them to work right (read: even as well as stock). These for $1000 is no bargain with all the well reviewed options for our cars.
> 
> ...


Thank you ! That's kind of input I am looking for. When I add up Koni struts and shocks, then some Eibach springs and new strut mounts, I see a $$ number similar to these coil overs. That's why I wanted input. I just want to drop about 1" front and rear and have a nice comfortable ride.

Thanks for the honest opinion.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

racerCC47 said:


> Thank you ! That's kind of input I am looking for. When I add up Koni struts and shocks, then some Eibach springs and new strut mounts, I see a $$ number similar to these coil overs. That's why I wanted input. I just want to drop about 1" front and rear and have a nice comfortable ride.
> 
> Thanks for the honest opinion.


You are very welcome! I almost didn't post all I said because while it's "informational", it could have just been more than you wanted and not well received. Glad it was what you were looking for!

I'd do a little research on shocks and springs as well. I have eibachs now and Koni STR.ts. The coils are great and the struts do their job for the price. I believe I paid in the $500 range for both.

Similar springs are the DG (Driver Gear) springs from VW which are linear rate. There is also VWR, same story. Linear springs will be more consistent in corners and over bumps, where progressive springs like the Pro-Kit will be a bit softer initially but get firmer as the suspension compresses. I've read that the linears are almost more desirable, but I'd bet the difference is negligible.

If you are looking to spend more like Koni Sport (yellow) money for the adjustability... I might reconsider. The front adjusters aren't tough to get to, but the rear ones require removing the shock everytime... If I wanted a "better" strut from the STR.Ts, I'd look at Bilstein Sports over an adjustable shock, no question about it.

Two more cents for you!


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Ksports arent so bad*

ksports actually seem like a pretty good option to me, they sell for about 825, and has the pillowtop mounts, they are adjustable dampening, and have pretty good reviews with the golf/gti guys. What other adjustable dampening coils are there under 1k?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gunner1000 said:


> ksports actually seem like a pretty good option to me, they sell for about 825, and has the pillowtop mounts, they are adjustable dampening, and have pretty good reviews with the golf/gti guys. What other adjustable dampening coils are there under 1k?


Koni


You know that pillowtop mounts/camber plates will be stiffer, right? A little overkill/too much, for a DD, IMO

And see this thread please:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90731


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Koni
> 
> 
> You know that pillowtop mounts/camber plates will be stiffer, right? A little overkill/too much, for a DD, IMO
> ...


True. But what other good adjustable dampening coils are there in the 800$ range? This is the first bad review ive seen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

gunner1000 said:


> True. But what other good adjustable dampening coils are there in the 800$ range? This is the first bad review ive seen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Good" adjustable? Did you read my post?

You've got to make your own decisions but I think there is a lot more "good" about other coilovers, even if they have less "features".


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

flipflp said:


> "Good" adjustable? Did you read my post?
> 
> You've got to make your own decisions but I think there is a lot more "good" about other coilovers, even if they have less "features".


What would you recommend in the 800$ range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

gunner1000 said:


> What would you recommend in the 800$ range
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I'm repeating myself here, but coilover recommendations should come from a GOAL and not a budget. Coilovers by their very nature should be expensive, because some R&D and tech needs to go into building them correctly for a purpose. That purpose is primarily handling, as the #1 reason coilovers exist is for corner weighting and balance for race/track applications, not lowering.

If your only goal is handling and want to lower your car more than 1" for under $1000 you should look at ST, Bilstein, H&R, etc.

If your goal is lowering your car more than 1", and you're worried about ride quality for a daily driver theres Koni, HPA SHS, etc.

If you don't care about lowering your car, are concerned with ride quality but want your car to handle better, stick with a strut/shock and coil combo like Eibach, VWR, VW Driver Gear for springs and Konis, Bilstein Sports, Sachs, etc for dampers.

If your goal is slamming your car without concern for ride quality or handling, a lot of people have had decent luck with some budget coilovers like Solowerks, but don't expect them to last forever.



Also, adjustable doesn't mean good or better than non adjustable. It just means theres one more variable, and for $1000 no 4 million click adjustable damper is going to do you any good, I promise.


*tl;dr Buy what makes the most sense for your goals, and don't cheap out.*


----------

